# Sneak peek from RebelResin



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just a sneek peak as whats to come from rebelresin:dude:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Aurora / Moebius scale? Woohoo. I'm there. As with the other releases, a terrific sculpt. Thanks for the teaser.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> Aurora / Moebius scale? Woohoo. I'm there. As with the other releases, a terrific sculpt. Thanks for the teaser.


Thanks and nope no Moebius scale.This one is 1/7 scale:dude:Forgot to mention sculpted by Jeff Yagher


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The side view of Frankenstein, is unmistakably Bela Lugosi, a credit to the excellent sculpting of Jeff Yagher.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

. . .


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> The side view of Frankenstein, is unmistakably Bela Lugosi, a credit to the excellent sculpting of Jeff Yagher.


 Yes Jeff knocked this one right into Orbit as he caught the Dramatic Climax of the movie right here in the sculpt of the Frankenstein Monster and the Wolfman:dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have to correct myself it will be 1/7 scale.Hands type faster than one can think here.LOL


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

LOOKS AMAZING!!

- Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Denis and we got some more goodies coming soon.But under a gag order so cant say what it is:lol:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

This looks like it's going to be awesome!!


Ben


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

septimuspretori said:


> This looks like it's going to be awesome!!
> 
> 
> Ben


 Ben it sure will be:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't get enough of the classic monsters, and it's great to see some figures which haven't been done before. A Lugosi Frankenstein by itself would be a coup, but to have the wolfman included - wow!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MRmurph the teazer is over and here it is and 1/7 scale sculpted by Yagher:dude:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow this is one heck of a detailed kit, one of the best renditions of the Lugosi monster I've seen this sculpt nailed it and the woolfman is incredible, this one will be a sure hit. Karl


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

starduster said:


> Wow this is one heck of a detailed kit, one of the best renditions of the Lugosi monster I've seen this sculpt nailed it and the woolfman is incredible, this one will be a sure hit. Karl


 Thanks Karl for commenting and we have some others coming soon aswell.:thumbsup:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I forgot to ask what's the dimensions in inches of this kit ? thanks. Karl


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

starduster said:


> I forgot to ask what's the dimensions in inches of this kit ? thanks. Karl


Karl your best bet is to ask my brother as he has the sculpt with him and is going to be molding and casting it up.
:thumbsup:


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

How affordable will this kit be?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

misterhorror said:


> How affordable will this kit be?


Wont have a answer for that one until molding and casting has finished:dude:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

When will it be available? How much and whom do we pay?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just got my kit in the mail Friday... its great! While not "Aurora scale" its not so far off it would look horribly out of place. And its not as ginormous as the big box art tribute size kits either.

The model comes in about 14 parts. Each figure is 4 pieces (body/legs, head and arms). The kit is not pressure cast, but casting quality is good overall. The main work will be the usual seams found on large resin castings. I was pleased to be able to look over all of the parts and not have that dreaded "oh oh" feeling you get when you find a big air bubble right in the most awkward spot. 

It will be handy to have a Dremel tool to remove some excess resin here and there. The main parts all are keyed to fit together properly and the figures and base have locating marks to help you pin them together. The only piece that seems like it will take extra work is the large upper part of the base, as it does not fit flush to the main floor. I think an orbital sander will help a lot. Also you can hide the joint with the additional pieces of rubble provided.

Nice kit overall and very well done. The kit is not cheap, but I have seen single figure kits go for about as much money and this one has two, plus a sizable base.

Delivery time was very prompt too. I think I got my kit in under a week, including the weekend.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

well,...how much for the kit ?????????


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Guess it went very fast !


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The kit has been discontinued.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

From 'sneak peek' to 'discontinued' all in one thread?


----------

